# Node 2 Computer and Duotrap Sensor Issue



## bikejockey (Aug 6, 2010)

I recently purchased a Node 2 Computer and Duotrap sensor for my Madone 4.5. The heart rate is working flawlessly, but I cannot get the Node 2 to recognize and keep the pairing for the speed and cadence from the Duotrap. When you first put the battery in, the Duotrap blinks green, then red. The Node sees it then and pairs, but when you try to wake it up or use it, it will not work. The pairing goes away. When I try to force a pairing, or reset the Node, it does not see the Duotrap, but does see the heart rate strap. If I take the battery out and put it back in, it sees it briefly, then goes away.

Bontrager recommended another battery, which I tried with the same results. Did anyone here have the same issues I am having? 

I can't find any good documentation on how this is all to work. I did find some instructions online, but none that explain how the Duotrap is supposed to work and what to look for to troubleshoot.

At this point, I am returning it for a replacement, but if anyone has had the same experience, I would like to hear. Thanks.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Sounds like a bad Node2...I had a problem with battery drain on my Node 2...got it replaced and then promptly upgraded to a Gamin 500.


----------



## bikejockey (Aug 6, 2010)

Sounds like you like the Garmin 500 better, but I suppose it depends on what you are looking to get out of your computer. I'm just looking for speed, cadence, distance and most importantly, heart rate. I base my rides on getting into a zone and staying there (higher and lower ranges of it).

I still haven't been able to get out for a long ride due to weather in this area, but I believe the LBS solved my issue with the Node 2. It appears when I was resetting and forcing a pairing that I was not pressing and holding the S1/S2 buttons long enough. I pressed them until I saw the display flash with the alternating zero and then let go. The LBS held the buttons in while it was going through pairing and from what it appears, it is now paired with speed, cadence and heart rate. Go figure. The instructions sucked and I couldn't find anything that explained how the Duotrap and/or Node 2 worked, especially when needing to troubleshoot.

I'll know as soon as I can get out for a good ride if it is fixed.


----------

